# Anyone adopted a singleton, then subsequent sibling, then another one?!?



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Not sure which part to pop this in...

Lo placed earlier this year under 1, found out about sibling so expecting them home soon, now found out there's another cooking! 

Anyone taken on a third after initially having a singleton?! Triple adoption leave form work? Any additional support from placing authority or will they just think if they placed new baby with new family not as much financial support needed....

Heads close to exploding!


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

We were very nearly faced with this one, but b/m was allowed to have a late term abortion.  Honestly, while in theory I was open to it, and I'd like another child, given the closeness together and how much both our children needed we would have had to say no.

It's a really tough one.  One thing our SW said to us when we thought we would be making this choice and were realising it probably wouldn't be feasible, was that in situation like this it was quite feasible to have a couple of children, miss a few, and then take another further on, although of course there are absolutely no guarantees.  

Part of me still hopes in a few years we may have the choice again, once both of ours are in school.  Although we have had considerable difficulties at times and Wyxling's insecurities and associated stress and control issues, I would still if it's feasible for us and our current children like to have another child once both of these two are in school if they are doing well.

But, I have to say that for me, three within a two year age gap, particularly if there are any complications, could be too much to enjoy the good times for any individual child.  That's just me though.

All the best,

Wyxie xx


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks wyxie, it's a terrifying thought 3 little ones! Currently no isßues as such but could all change when sib 2 placed! 

Same as you we thought another once both at school would b a gd time...

Where does this stop!!!


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Good luck with the next one!  I don't think you can really make a decision about number 3 until you've seen how number 2 goes but you can leave the option open with SS.

Re additional support, it depends on your LA.  We got nothing from ours and it was made very clear that if we'd had 3 we would still have got nothing, even though child number 2 had some significant development uncertainties and number 3 would, had the pregnancy gone to term, been exposed to an absolutely huge amount of drug use throughout the entire pregnancy.  They were young, so someone would take them without financial or other support if we didn't, and that was that.  However I know others have had quite significant support for taking subsequent siblings, so I would definitely be asking about it.


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

I met a lovely lady the other day who had a two year old, a nine month year old and had been approached re #3 who is due in December. There is 11 months between no. 2 and no. 3. The lady and her husband had, after much should searching, said no principally because her eldest is very unsettled at present and the second bub is just so young.

As regards where it ends, well my baby is no. 5! I guess you have to draw a line at the place that is best for your family. I feel lucky that the families of children 1-4 did...we have our bub now!

Good luck x


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Absolutely! No thought can even be given until we understand our situation with two!!

Barbados yep there's no end, now if money was no object it would be a lot easier to have another! X


----------

